# Gounod article



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Folks, my survey of Charles Gounod's operas is now online:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Feb/Gounod_article.pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Folks, my survey of Charles Gounod's operas is now online:
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Feb/Gounod_article.pdf
> 
> Enjoy!


Great job Simon, very well done.
( keeps the printer busy for a while, own use only.)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Good stuff.

I have heard many (though not all) of Gounod's operas. My favorite is "Mireille", that has several nice recordings, and also a DVD with Inva Mula.


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

Super interesting, thank you for sharing!
I never new so many composers regarded Gounod so highly. I guess I should check out more of his work!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

We ( at least I do) know Simon's love/ knowledge for French opera is beyond believe, but never pushes others towards it or I don't like you attitude, that's called class. :tiphat:


----------

